# Singer 401A



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm cleaning/restoring a 401A, and with Joe and others help from over on the vintage thread of the Quilting Boards, I've got a lot done. However, I'm missing a "stop washer with extension" part of the top tensioner assembly. If anyone here has a machine for parts, or an extra, I'd sure like to buy it. I've heard so much good about these machines, and want very much to use it. Seems a shame to trash a good machine for lack of a very small washer!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

if no one has extras here, you can try ebay. There are parts for all sorts of old singers on there. That's one of the things I love about the old Singers, you can get parts for them. Not like the older Vikings - but part of the problem with them is the same parts always break.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

cowbelle,

I saw your post over on the QB and looked at my Singer swing arm machine shop manual and didn't see the part that gave the names you are looking for. Could be just a Monday morning, I'm not awake yet thing, but I was wondering if you tell me which book and page you were using?

Joe


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm using page 148 of the Singer Service manual that you gave me the link. Miriam has posted that she had the part I need!! I'm thrilled to say the least. Will keep everyone posted on my progress. I don't pretend to be a great mechanic, but thought I could do this with help. Still a long way to go with setting the tensions etc, but it's getting closer. Thanks for all the help! Judith


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw that. Glad she had it. Nothing as frustrating as needing a simple little ----y part.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK moderators, what is wrong with d.i.n.k.y? As in "a simple little ----y part", meaning a small, tiny, itty bitty, teensy weensy piece? 

Just curious cos censoring that word makes no sense to me at all. 

Joe


----------

